# Mini ranch in lower michigan



## cebmjb (Sep 11, 2007)

We are wanting to sell our mini ranch and move to a small house without much work. Our house is a 3 bedroom with 2 full baths, hugh kitchen, family room and sunroom off the kitchen. There is a hugh deck on the back. It has a handcapped ramp on one end and steps on the other end. There is a hugh garage that has a door wiith a opener than on the right end it has another large door to enter. There is a large leanto built after the garage that we are using for a chicken house and to store hay and feed. It also has a 3 yr old barn for horses. It has 5 stalls and feed room. There are 3 extra large pastures that are fenced. There is a creek running thru it with a bridge to get across to the back pasture. In the large garage there is a bathroom . We also have 2 septic tanks with one by the garage for a RV. It also has a blacktop driveway. This is all on 8 acres. Come see Open to offers.


----------



## Lauri (Sep 20, 2008)

Where in michigan?


----------

